# Raps Depth Chart



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What is the Raps (projected) depth chart as of now?

Calderon/JJ/Weems/Banks
Belinelli/DeroZan/Douby
Hedo/Wright
Bosh/Amir/Evans
Gnani/Rasho/O'Bryant

?

Is that it? I remember some talks about bringing in a 2 guard, I'm tired and forgot if it was just forums' talk or legit rumors.

TO are set at the 1/3/4 IMO both in starters and depth. I guess the 5 is ok. Does that mean that the Raps are only a starting 2 away from becoming a 4 seed in the East?

(on paper of course)


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

DeRozan will start for us. The way I see it is

Calderon(32)/Jack(16)
DeRozan(26)/Bellinelli(14)/Jack(8)
Turkoglu(34)/Bellinelli(6)/Wright(8)
Bosh(38)/Evans(6)/Amir Johnson(4)
Bargnani(36)/Nesterovic(8)/Evans(4)

Guys like Banks/Obryant/Douby will get the garbage minutes or fill in when guys are injured.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Evans at the 5? Even for 4 minutes I find that a stretch...

Not sold on Bellinelli playing th3 over Wright either... I also get a feeling that Amir will get more floor minutes than Evans.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> DeRozan will start for us. The way I see it is
> 
> Calderon(32)/Jack(16)
> DeRozan(26)/Bellinelli(14)/Jack(8)
> ...


some thoughts ...
- Eventually, I see JJ blossomming and sharing an even # minutes with Calderon
- Derozan won't get that many minutes as a rook, though he'll start and get more eventually
- No way Wright gets 8 minutes only. He'll be a defensive force and will get PT for that. 
- Amir Johnson likely will push Evans out of rotation to garbage minutes. 
- We will at times go 'small' and have Hedo and Bosh switch up a position. 

Calderon(28) / Jack(20)
DeRozan(20) / Bellinelli(20) / Jack(8)
Turkoglu(28) / Wright(20)
Bosh(30) / Johnson(10) / Turkoglu(8)
Bargnani(36) / Bosh(8) / Nesterovic(4)


Totals:
Bosh-38, Bargnani-36, Turkoglu-36, Calderon-28, Jack-28, Derozan-20, Bellinelli-20, Wright-20, Johnson-10, Rasho-4


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Rasho will be seeing more than 4 minutes playing time. Evans isn't getting ran off any roster neither, we will need his hustle out there. I won't be suprised to see a gritty second unit with Jack, Wright and Evans bringing some defensive intensity.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^jack,derozan,wright,evans,johnson (gritty ball)


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually think Bellinelli will play a lot under Jay Triano. I like Wright's defense but he just isn't a very good player imo. I hope Amir Johnson develops and gets playtime but Reggie Evan's rebounding just fills our need more imo. I think Amir will be used similar to Pops last year, which is an energy guy off the bench.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i don't see belineli playing the 3 but derozan can play some minutes there. i think we can all agree that calderon, derozan, turk, bosh, and bargs will be the starters while jack, belineli would be the key reserves. rasho, evans, amir would take up the remaining minutes at 4/5 while wright would take the 2/3.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

c_dog said:


> i don't see belineli playing the 3 but derozan can play some minutes there. *i think we can all agree that calderon, derozan, turk, bosh, and bargs will be the starters* while jack, belineli would be the key reserves. rasho, evans, amir would take up the remaining minutes at 4/5 while wright would take the 2/3.


I am not sure Derozan is the starter right off the bat. Belinelli started 23 games last season and Wright started 53. To say the rookie will come in and get the job is a little premature.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jay Triano said it.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this is one of the most anticipated seasons for me in a couple of years. i feel like turk can do some great things for this team and derozan should be a pleasant surprise for most fans. the backcourt depth with jack and belineli is possibly the best we've had in franchise history(not a diss to the franchise but a compliment to our two backups). it should be a fun season. as long as calderon and bosh keep doing their thing and bargs keep up his confidence we can possibly set a new franchise record for wins(which isn't far fetched at all considering we did it with arguably less talent).

i think the first couple of games are going to be important for jay triano. it seems like bc built a team to win in the recent future and i'm just not sure if jay triano is the guy to coach a good team.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think Jay is going to try to stick to a 9 man rotation most nights.

Jose, DD, Hedo, Bosh, Bargs the starters unless DD is just not ready.

Jack, Belli, BigMan, Wright see the other minutes.

Who is the BigMan, that is the question? I would love to see Amir blow up in camp and clearly own the backup 4/5 role. That would be ideal. With Evans and Rasho avail when fouls hit or certain bad matchups. For some reason I don't see Rasho playing a lot this year. I think he is more of a locker room pick up and mentor. If Amir is not ready I guess Rasho/Evans split the time.

I think Jay wiil try to keep 2 of our top 4 on the floor most of the game. Bosh/Bargs not off together and Jose/Hedo not off together. If Jack plays well Jose could get more rest. There will definitely not be a first unit/second unit team in my opinion. More of a free flowing lineup with at least 2 starters at all times to solidify things. That would always leave a good pick/roll combo on the floor and two shooters too.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Weems is Not a PG

Calderon/JJ/Banks
DeRozan/Belinelli/Douby
Turkoglu/Wright/Weems
Bosh/Evans/Amir
Bargnani/Rasho/POB

will be our depth chart

Amir will overtake Evans mid-season. Amir will probbly end up with more minutes then Reggie & Rasho. it also wouldn't be a stretch at all to see Antoine Wright start @ the 2 for us.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

southeasy said:


> Weems is Not a PG
> 
> Calderon/JJ/Banks
> DeRozan/Belinelli/Douby
> ...


My thought here is that he is our best (only) back-up small forward. If wright starts at the 2 we have Derozan or Belinelli as the wings off the bench. In time I can see Derozan being able to handle the 3 spot, but right now he needs NBA experience and added strength to play the Lebrons, Pierces, Anthonys....


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i get some people like antoine wright but i don't. i'm hoping he plays not more than 18mpg even if he ever starts for us. derozan needs to get at least 22mpg. i honestly would like to see what weems can do in the nba. him and derozan were the 2 ncaa slam dunk champions so i would have liked to see them playing with each other.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Calderon 30 mpg Jack 18 mpg
Derozan 25 Bellini 12 Wright 9
Turkuglu 33 mpg wright 10 mpg weems 5 mpg
bosh 36 Evans 8 mpg Johnson 4
Bargnani 33 mpg Rasho 12 Amir 3


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Calderon 30 mpg Jack 18 mpg
> Derozan 25 Bellini 12 Wright 9
> Turkuglu 33 mpg wright 10 mpg weems 5 mpg
> bosh 36 Evans 8 mpg Johnson 4
> Bargnani 33 mpg Rasho 12 Amir 3


So Wright gets more minutes than Jack?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I see Jack getting some minutes at the 2 and Belli should get more than 12 min.


----------

